
Show HN: Dozen – My number puzzle game (Browser/Android) - import-this
https://import-this.github.io/dozen/
======
acomjean
On the home page I have no idea what the name of this thing is. Its apparently
"12" which spins in. Maybe the name with a description "a number puzzle game".

Then the game modes are "clean", "dirty", "filthy". I'm on a work break, so
I'm not sure clicking anything other than clean is good.

so "Clean" I get some instructions about merging rows. Though to be honest I'm
not sure why the top row merges and why the bottom example isn't. I tried the
help screen and I have the same questions. I get through the help that rows
"merge" and the numbers add, but I don't get why some don't merge.

Sorry to be a downer, because the game seems like fun. I think it needs some
documentation help.

~~~
import-this
Thank you a lot for your feedback. Not to worry. :)

Even though the logo is the number 12, I call the game 'dozen' instead of
'twelve', so I guess I could make some space and add that. Not sure yet how it
will look, though. Nobody had pointed out something like that so far, tbh.

Clicking any of the modes would be good, but clicking them in the order that
they are in is (let's say) preferred. So your natural tendency was correct!
Nothing wrong here, as far as I can tell.

As for the rules, there is no reason why. It's just how the rules of the game
are for this mode (they change slightly for each mode). Also, just to make
sure, it's tiles that merge, not rows. I'll make them fall one by one, to make
this even clearer.

~~~
acomjean
I played it again. I get it. The tricky thing to figure out was 1 matches 2
,then same number matches. I think for me its the color thing, (maybe 1 & 2
the same color?). Once you get it though its not a problem.

The tetris side slide works too. The drop button wasn't super smooth, but
otherwise it worked well. (macbook pro/ chrome)

Music/ some sound effects might help. I noticed some of the smaller numbers
can get "stuck" under larger ones and that can be a little frustrating.

Nice work.

~~~
import-this
Thank you for taking the time to check it out and replying. Hope you enjoy it.

I have changed the intro a bit, since I liked your suggestion (changes will go
online in a few days probably).

Each modes changes a bit what matches and what doesn't, so I am not sure if
making them the same color helps. I'll reconsider it, though. :)

Music/sound is on the TODO list, but it's on low priority, since a lot of
people mute these things, especially on mobile.

Could you please clarify what you meant by the not smooth drop button? Does it
not respond instantly or is the animation not smooth? It is a fast drop
(around 100ms or less), so I'm not sure if it can look smoother at that speed.

Thank you.

------
import-this
Hello, everyone. Dev here. Looking forward to your comments.

